# Too pretty to commute on?



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I recently purchased a 1985 Colnago Victory (rebadged as Victory to advertise Campagnolo's new component set at the time) converted to a singlespeed for only $100. It works nicely, but the paint isn't in the best condition. I jumped on it because I've been looking at old road bikes to convert to SS for commuting purposes, and most of them have been $200 or more.

Now I have another dilemma: I fear this Colnago may be too good of a bike to commute on. And it may have been their top-of-the-line frame back then, but as I said before its paint is chipped and old, which may deter thieves. Do you all think this bike is too good to commute with and lock up at racks on a college campus? If so, I also have a set of less fancy open pros I can throw on to make it look older, would that be good enough?

Thanks!


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks good to use as a daily bike


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Even if it is too good, you are only out 100 bucks. Ride it.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

Ride it. Get a decent lock and ride it. That's a perfect commuter, other than the lack of fenders, if you ask me.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I used to think about commuter bikes as tools to get me to and from work. For me the reality is this: the commuter sees the most miles of any bike I own. Based on that, I ride a nice commuter, it's not off the charts, it's a Gunnar Crosshairs with campy Record (older stuff, not 11), Phil Wood hubs, Thomson post and stem, etc. As long as you have a secure place to keep it during the day, ride nice bikes.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

bigbill said:


> I used to think about commuter bikes as tools to get me to and from work. For me the reality is this: the commuter sees the most miles of any bike I own. Based on that, I ride a nice commuter, it's not off the charts, it's a Gunnar Crosshairs with campy Record (older stuff, not 11), Phil Wood hubs, Thomson post and stem, etc. As long as you have a secure place to keep it during the day, ride nice bikes.


That's the problem though... I'm in college and college bike racks are particularly dangerous...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Soundtallica said:


> That's the problem though... I'm in college and college bike racks are particularly dangerous...


You're in a different situation, get what you can afford to get stolen. When you're out of college and can get a job where you can commute, get a good commuter, I could never justify going cheap on a bike that I ride five days a week and spending several thousand on a bike that only sees the light of day on the weekends. My shortest commute was 13 miles each way and my longest was 22 miles each way, so a nicer bike was worth it to me. If I had a short commute <5 miles, I'd go single speed and wrap the top tube in electrical tape so I can lock it up.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Looks like a fun ride to class!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I wrap the top and down tubes on my commuters with inner tubes. I've found that damage, especially from leaning against bike racks but also just from general use and maybe a bit less attention, is a bigger issue than theft.

Do get a good lock, though. I have a big Kryptonite U-lock and a lighter cable that I use. Supposedly, bike thieves tend to prepare for one kind of lock at a time, so redundant, different locks makes a bike too much trouble to steal, when the one next to it is easier.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It looks like a sweet ride.

I like the suggestion of wrapping the frame tubes with something to sort of hide what you are riding.

All you really need to do for security is make it the hardest bike to steal and you should be good to go. Think double NY Kryptonite lock for the frame and chain between the wheels.


BTW I think I have bike envy!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

It's a nice bike, I think you should absolutely ride it. F the thieves, I mean what are you gonna do lock up all your nice stuff and not use it? We get what we like so we can use it and I don't think the risk is high enough to let it sit unused. 

take reasonable precautions (i.e. get a good lock) and don't worry about the rest. If something happens, that sucks but it's not the end of the world either.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

I bet if you quick-release the front tire, lock it to the back tire with one lock, and then lock it to the frame with another lock, thieves will be too lazy to even look at it.


----------



## shortribs (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you looked into Pitlocks? While the cost of a set is nearly equivalent to the bicycle's cost you'll free yourself from carrying multiple heavier locks.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

Man that bike is going to be stolen so fast.

Which college did you say you were at again?


----------



## Montobo (Sep 6, 2012)

Security depends on the campus. Is it small town or inner city? The main thing is make sure it cannot be stolen. Also, if you use it for years, and it starts to look run-down, then later you could replace/refurbish components, get the frame re-painted, and you would have gotten wonderful riding pleasure out of it. In the meantime, ride it well, secure it well. Life is short.

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*I had a couple of classes*

during the week where i asked the prof if i could bring my bike into the class room and they were cool with it. Hey its worth a try


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

jrm said:


> during the week where i asked the prof if i could bring my bike into the class room and they were cool with it. Hey its worth a try


Yeah, my professors were cool with it too. Id usually only do it when I forgot my lock or the bike rack was full though.

Also, to answer OP. If you lock the frame right the odds are it wont get stolen. I used to commute everyday on my Masi Coltello (bright green) and Id leave it outside overnight every now and then... Usually came back to a missing wheel or other components but never the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I think that's too nice to leave in a bike rack on any college campus. Nice bike.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice ride. Unlike the idea of QR the front and lock it to the back wheel, then lock the frame separately. Also, QR the seatpost and take the seat into class with you. A bike with no seat and front wheel not attached is going to be pretty undesirable to steal


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I really like just locking my bike and walking away. Having to do some disassembly and reassembly every time I go somewhere would really annoy me.

Now that I'm doing the two-lock thing, I actually feel a bit better about my rear wheel anyway. I've always locked the front wheel and main triangle to things, so no change there. But now, I'm independently locking both wheels and the frame to something with a cable lock, as well as using a more serious U-lock on the front wheel and frame. The theory is that if a thief needs to defeat two locks (which I'm sure they can) to get to my bike but only one to take the more expensive one sitting next to it, they'll generally take the easier score.

I sometimes use the bottle cage, but I don't use a seat wedge or a frame pump on my commuter, and I only put on a light when I'm going to use it. So nothing can be taken without using a tool.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

You could sell it on ebay for $500, then buy a cheaper craiglist ride for $50-$100 and pocket the rest.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i like it.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Colnago will attract the attention of thieves that's for sure, so wrap the frame tubes with tubes and one person mentioned. Also use two different type of locks like a Krypto D lock and the thickest armored cable lock you can find.


----------

